# Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal? - Problem gelöst!



## klaerchen (11. Juli 2013)

*Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal? - Problem gelöst!*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Mir ist in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren aufgefallen, daß zwei MSI Mainboards sehr lange brauchen bis der Post-Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Betroffen sind davon das MSI B75MA-P45 und das MSI B75MA-E33.


Die Auffälligkeit zeigt sich wie folgt:
Nachdem Einschalten (Kaltstart) wird rechts unten, für ca. 4 sec. eine Buchstabe-/Zahlenkombination angezeigt. Danach erscheint der Post-Bildschirm für ca. 2 sec. Erst jetzt beginnt Windows 7 zu laden.
In beiden Fällen hatten die Mainboards das neuste Bios/Uefi aufgespielt. 

Zuerst dachte ich, es liegt an den vielen USB-Geräten (sieben an der Zahl), die zunächst erkannt werden müssen. Aber auch nur mit Maus und Tastatur ändert sich nichts.

Meine Frage nun an euch: ist das bei MSI normal und habt ihr ähnliches schon erfahren?
Denn bei den Asrock-Brettern die ich bis dato hin hatte, waren der Bios/Uefi-Start in ihrer Zeit halbiert.

Danke für euer Interesse!


----------



## BlueDragonLG (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

Hallo 

Ich habe selbst ein MSI Board und das Gleiche Problem wie Du 

Mein Bios schaft es sogar ab und zu die Festplatten zu vertauschen so das der Pc nicht Bootet 

Mich nervt das langsam Richtig


----------



## Westcoast (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

bei meinem MSI board kommt auch erstmal die zahlenreihe, da wird einiges geprüft und dann der Postbildschirm, anschliessend startet windows.
muss aber sagen das ganze geht zügig, ich habe die samsung SSD 830 als systemplatte.-


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

Haben die Boards ein Win8-Zertifikat? Das mit den Zahlencodes hat man heutzutage oft - sind die gleichen Postmeldungen, die bei einigen Board mit LED-Anzeige onboard aufleuchten.
Nur: wenn sich ein Board mit offizieller Win8-Zulassung schmücken will, muss alles inklusive POST nach 2 Sekunden gelaufen sein - ab dann sollte es richtig vom Bootdevice durchstarten.


----------



## CSOger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

Wenn ich meine Kiste per Knopfdruck starte braucht sie mit Win7 und einer m4 als Systemplatte genau 23 Sekunden bis sie ansprechbar ist.
Das Windows ist auch nicht gerade "frisch".
Ob das im Vergleich zu Boards von anderen Herstellern eher langsam ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## klaerchen (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Haben die Boards ein Win8-Zertifikat? Das mit den Zahlencodes hat man heutzutage oft - sind die gleichen Postmeldungen, die bei einigen Board mit LED-Anzeige onboard aufleuchten.
> Nur: wenn sich ein Board mit offizieller Win8-Zulassung schmücken will, muss alles inklusive POST nach 2 Sekunden gelaufen sein - ab dann sollte es richtig vom Bootdevice durchstarten.


Die beiden Boards von mir hatten bzw. haben ein solches Zertifikat und eine besondere Einstellungsmöglichkeit. Nutzt mir aber nix.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

Also abseits der 2-Sekunden-Vorgabe für die Win8-Zertifizierung sind 10 - 20 Sekunden (oder sogar mehr mit Zusatzkontrollern) für den POST völlig normal und kein Grund, sich einen Kopf zu machen.
Es sollte auch klar sein, dass in den 2 Sekunden kein wirklich ordentlicher POST möglich ist - wenn sich beim langen POST etwas tut und das Board nicht allzulange bei einzelnen Codes rumhängt (wie z.B. bei denen mit b - b2 und b4) ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung und im Grunde besser als so ein Schnellschuss.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

denke auch das 10 sekunden bis 20 sekunden vollkommen im grünen bereich sind und die SSD ja auch normal schnell bootet. manche boardhersteller sind langsamer.
ich finde persönlich Gigabyte und MSI Z77 boards booten schnell und ASUS/Asrock langsamer. bei einem freund braucht das Z68 Asrock Extreme 3 schon lange zum booten.


----------



## klaerchen (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal?*

Also, ich habe noch einmal die Zeit gestoppt und es sind sogar 6 sec. bis zum Post-Bildschirm! Angezeigt wird tatsächlich ein B4-Code. Hab sogleich nach der Bedeutung geschaut, es hat etwas mit "USB Hot Plug" zu tun (laut einem Beitrga im deutschen MSI-Forum), zumindest dachte ich das. Denn die Legacy-Einstellungen zu verändern, die Gehäuse-USB-Anschlüsse vom Board abzuziehen nutzte nichts. Auch ein Maus-Tastatur-Tausch brachte nicht die gewünschte Lösung. 

Stattdessen lag es an der Festplatte! Die braucht solange bis sie erkannt wird bzw. hochgefahren ist. Denn diesmal wird A2 als Meldungscode dargestellt. Mir scheint, daß der B4 länger angezeigt wird als vom Board benötigt und den danach folgenden A2 einfach überdeckt. Was aber meiner Meinung nach ein Bug im Bios/Uefi ist.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal? - Problem gelöst!*

vielleicht mal die festplatte an einem anderen sata port anklemmen, vielleicht wird das ganze beschleunigt.


----------



## klaerchen (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal? - Problem gelöst!*

Ich werd's mal ausprobieren.

Edit: Das Umstecken auf einen anderen Sata-Anschluß hat nichts gebracht...


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Langsam bootende MSI-Mainboards - normal? - Problem gelöst!*

Ja - das mit b-sowieso ist bestimmt ein UEFI/BIOS-Problem - das hat bei mir früher auch länger gedauert - das lag daran, dass bei jedem USB-Device (und eine moderne Tastatur oder auch Mäuse mit programmierbaren Sondertasten sind oft mehrere USB-Geräte aus Rechnersicht) nach Bootcode gesucht wurde. Das dauerte immer etwas, bis die Suche aufgegeben wurde und es weiter ging. 
Das ist inwischen aber schon etliche UEFI-Updates her.
A2 ist für mich immer das Zeichen, dass ich ins Boardsetup gehen kann - kommt auch praktisch mit dem Tastatatur-Init, wenn alle Status-LEDs aufleuchten.
An der SSD wirds eher nicht liegen - ich habe auch eine Vertex 3 und die legt immer gleich los - wenn das Board sie lässt, versteht sich. 



Westcoast schrieb:


> Bei einem freund braucht das Z68 Asrock Extreme 3 schon lange zum booten.


 
Der soll mal ein halbwegs aktuelles UEFI-ROM draufhauen, z.B. 2.31a.
Mein Ex4 ist nicht viel anders als das Ex3 - 2 Sek. Post + 1 Extrasekunde als Zeitfenster, falls ich mal ins Boardsetup will. Der eigentliche Bootvorgang dauert dann eben so lange, wie er üblicherweise bei Win7 per SSD dauert. Wird zwar immer individuell verschieden sein, aber meist ist der Fisch innerhalb von 20 Sekunden vom Teller - bei einer MBR-Installation .


----------

